# Fishing should not be for money



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

I know I'm going to get beat up on here for this; but money has destroyed my favorite past time. I've won a couple bucks, lost a couple more. Now you have corruption, smack talking, lie detector test, taxes..ect..ect all over fishing. This is one sport I feel should be for relaxing and spending time with the children...not worrying about cheating, what % payback a trail pays backs..etc..etc..


----------



## champ221 (Feb 28, 2007)

not really trying to be a smartass but dont fish tournaments then....i enjoy the smack talkin and competition but i can see where its not for everyone.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

HaHa anytime somone one starts a post with "not trying to be a smart asss but", classic. I've fished tourneys for 15 yrs', just seen the sport decline and will be sdpending time with my daughter next year back to the basics "family bonding" next year.. Good luck champ


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

You have seen "the enemy"...

http://www.dobass.com/THEENEMY.html

Your daughter will be very happy with your decision.

I see no enemy- or I DQ them 

nip


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I've been fishing two circuits for years,one on Lake Erie,and the other in Michigan.I have never once heard an arguement between any of the competitors,I've never seen,or heard of a single incident involving cheating,I've also never even heard of the topic about paybacks being discussed by any of the competitors,we all know beforehand what the paybacks are.In addition to both circuits I fish(both are national by the way,not local small clubs),I fish several large opens each year,I've yet to see any polygraphs come into play.I think guys read about,or watch on TV where cheaters are exposed in some bass venues,such as the dude from the elite circuit a couple years ago that got busted "staking" fish,or more recently,the guy that got caught inserting lead weights into his fish.Believe me,those are very isolated incidents.As far as the taxes thing,that's the nature of the beast nowadays,if you win a million dollar lottery,think you're going to keep it all? Tournaments aren't for everybody,I agree with that.Some guys don't like the competitive side of it(pressure),being on the clock so to speak,one of my best bass fishing buddies fished a couple TX's with me last year,and didn't enjoy the experience,for the reason I just mentioned.He would rather just go out fishing without having to manage the clock,constantly measuring and culling fish,then break out in a cold sweat worrying if he's going to make it back to the ramp in time,hoping all the while his catch is still healthy after fishing in 90 degree heat.It's just not for everybody,and there's absolutely nothing wrong with taking the kids out fishing instead of TX fishing,if my kids were still youngsters,that's what I would be doing.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Thats the great thing thing about this sport, the same amount of enjoyment can be derived at so many levels!


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

If you look at the roster of Nip's KSU Lado Series you'll notice many of the teams share the same names. Lots of father-son, brother-brother, husband- wife etc. plus a lot of nice people filling out the list. I fish the circuit with my 6 year old son and I've never had to worry about him seeing poor sportsmanship or bad behavior. 

Props to Nip and the Dobass crew for being such a class act!

Dinger


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I guess some things are best kept to yourself, you can't post why you hate tournament fishing in a tournament forum on a public board without getting slammed.

Simply don't fish them then, but don't come crying on here because this is no place for it.


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

i have fished many years with my family before i got into tournaments. i now do several catfish tournaments local clubs and national, i think the tournaments make you get better and help everyone get better.. if someones not out there beating your ass every week in a tourney you wont have the drive to get better. as far as the family goes i fish them with my wife and our 3 year old little girl.. or with a partner or by myself.. there is plenty of room for the family


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

goodday, I think ya got a bite!!


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

I played high school sports, college sports, got married and played church sports, raised five kids....now I'm too old to play sports, can't run up and down a court, can't cover short stop anymore....so I fish tourmaments. I get the same adrenalin rush as I did before in my younger days. Hangin' with a good group of guys (occationally gals), I love competin' against the fish and the guys! www.electric-bass.org


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

great way to sum it all up bassman......also people fish "for money" to make it competitive and also possibly earn a little money for the family and the money thats went into fishing from license, gear, boat, fuel and so forth. Bad apples come in any sport....from roger clemens in baseball and hell pete rose for that matter....money has nothing to do with the people who start the mess and arguements n cheating...its the ignorant people who join them and ruin things....be mad at the [email protected] doing the negativity and not with the 98% good people who dont pull the crap.


----------



## CelticCross (Aug 18, 2010)

goodday said:


> I know I'm going to get beat up on here for this; but money has destroyed my favorite past time. I've won a couple bucks, lost a couple more. Now you have corruption, smack talking, lie detector test, taxes..ect..ect all over fishing. This is one sport I feel should be for relaxing and spending time with the children...not worrying about cheating, what % payback a trail pays backs..etc..etc..


I live on the basics "live and let fish" and "to each is own" 

If you dont want to partake in tournament fishing, or fishing with friendly wagers, then dont. But respect the peoples free will to do it if they please. 

No one is making you put your money down, i used to fish for money, but now i do as you do. 

Im not beating you up, but i just dont get what your saying. Do you not want anyone tournament fishing, because thats kinda dictator-ish IMO. 

but like i said, ideas are 'to each is own' as well. 

Have a good one


----------

